# Haunt Safety Recordings



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone.

One thing I wasn't able to get hold of this year that I would have liked to was a recording of general haunt safety rules for visitors. It basically looped around and was piped through speakers at the entrance saying things like no open flame and such. I had worked with a friend doing a yard haunt which had evolved considerably in the three years I was helping with this, but she no longer has the file. Does anyone know of a link or downloadable file like this?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

rules of the haunt soundfile?  thread


----------

